# designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.?



## simlow72 (Jun 26, 2006)

im looking for like 2-3 yards of louis vuitton fabric but i cannot find it anywhere i looked all over the place. If anyone knows where to get it let me know, im looking for it in grey and black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (simlow72)*

It exists. Trust me. Wish I could tell you where to find it.
Google search it.


_Modified by dogger at 8:02 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## simlow72 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (dogger)*

haha i did like 8 times really didnt com eup with anything


----------



## illsmosisyou (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you looking at fabric supply warehouses or possibly emailing these designers to ask where it would be available?


----------



## mk4kid (Jul 11, 2007)

You cant real LV fabric from anyone except for LV i think


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (mk4kid)*

Yes you have to find a copy of it. I know a lot of places here in LA have used it. You might try calling A&G autosound or customs. Can't remember their exact name. They advertise doing this kind of interior. They are in LA. Maybe they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

http://service4homes.com/_wsn/page4.html
best i could do with a 2 minute google search


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (broko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broko* »_http://service4homes.com/_wsn/page4.html
best i could do with a 2 minute google search


Google. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sa01-18t (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (towjam)*

Same as the above, I just found the windy city site and have purchased fabric from pimpfabrics.com in the past, but I haven't been able to find them.


----------



## towjam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (sa01-18t)*

looks good. 
I'm redoing a white wolfsburg in white LV multi but i do love the black


----------



## towjam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (simlow72)*

That was a big doh...hit delete instead of the correct button. 
Will repost:
I'm doing a car in that currently.
You will never find AUTHENTIC gucci, fendi, LV, etc., unless you rip apart old bags and luggage. The stuff everyone is using on cars now is not authentic. But here are the links I use.
http://www.windycityfabrics.com/lvold.htm
http://www.windycityfabrics.com/lvvinylold.htm
Pretty reasonably priced. 
Also the now above stated Pimp Fabric is here:
http://www.pimpfabric.com/category.sc?categoryId=2


----------



## sa01-18t (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (towjam)*

That's cool, you usin vinyl or cloth? Man, I've learned the vinyl is pretty tough to work with. I've done my door panel cards in the same and that ish needed to be heated up and stretched like crazy. Looks good though, My interior is the wolfsberg black and tan, so it goes pretty well.


----------



## towjam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (sa01-18t)*

i'm actually using both the vinyl & the cloth cause i have this aversion to either sticking to the seat in the summer or sliding off it.








i'm not sure what i'm gonna do when i get to the steering wheel part of it cause you're right it is thick. Will post a pic if i ever get done.


----------



## simlow72 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (towjam)*

thanks for giving me those sites...i think im gunna do everything in cloth, thats what should be used correct? it seems easier to put


----------



## sa01-18t (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (simlow72)*

Cool, I haven't done my seats yet, but will take that task on soon I'm sure. As for the above, It depends on what look you want. Cloth is easier to use, but the vinyl has a leather look. I had to hem a seam to get my door cards to fit right, I just took the cut fabric to a shoe repair shop and had them seam where I needed it. I'll try and post some pics tonight.
I'm gunna do my headliner and pillars next, but I've not decided on whether to use cloth LV material or just use suede.


----------



## simlow72 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (sa01-18t)*

yeah i think im gunna do my arm rest and four door cards, and the small peice on the roof next to the sunroof in cloth, it shouldnt be to hard


----------



## SilverTurbo2 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (simlow72)*

Alot of folks have used this site... I ahve no personal experience with them tho... The also have vinyl...
http://www.windycityfabrics.com/lvold.htm


----------



## sa01-18t (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (simlow72)*

Yeah, that's exactly what I've done so far and it was pretty easy. Good luck and post some pics when you're done!!!


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

awsome


----------



## ryangreene27 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (simlow72)*

i know there is a few stores in harlem if your willing to go there,
they have LV and all the fabrics real cheap 
my girlfriend went to school for fashion design up in Manhattan it was suggested that you goto a store up there ill try to get the name and address


----------



## 2duckdub (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: designer fabric..louis vuitton gucci etc.? (ryangreene27)*

http://WWW.xfabricx.com $38.00/yard for almost All LV, Burberry, Coach fabrics.


----------



## 207will (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone know where the stores are in harlem


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

I've purchased from Windy City Fabrics and I HIGHLY recommend them, great customer service


----------

